# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Java >  Hỏi code RMS trong J2ME

## phuoc_phuoc5

- Hiện mình đang làm 1 chương trình về RMS nhưng phần xóa và tìm kiếm record thì làm mãi không được 
Hàm xóa 1 record trong RecordStore


```
void deleteRecord(int recordId)
```

Thông thường nếu ta cho id có sẵn thì gọi hàm sẽ xóa, nhưng nếu có nhiều id thì ta sẽ làm như thế nào.
- Bạn nào có ví dụ hay tài liệu về những cái này thì send mình với
PS :
+ Tìm kiếm có thể làm sao để hiển thị danh sách tìm được trên List ???
+ Ví dụ hoặc tài liệu tiếng anh cũng được.

Mong nhận được sự giúp đỡ của các bạn, xin cảm ơn

----------


## tienril

dùng DJ Java Decompiler dịch ngược lại code này nhé http://www.mediafire.com/?rl2w6ffx7abvfxa

----------

